# Rum vs. Whiskey



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

What's your guys' preferred adult beverage with a good smoke? I know Scotch is the preferred option, but oddly enough, I don't see too many people doing rum with stogies. I figured it would seem natural, right? What with the location of production and all...


----------



## latropsudoxe (Mar 14, 2010)

To be honest I've never tried rum with a cigar. I usually go for a nice single malt scotch; Macallans 12 is usually my goto. If after a nice big dinner, I'll enjoy some cognac like Remy Martin VSOP or some port.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a strong preference for beer with my cigar but I did enjoy a glass of Appleton Estate V/X with my Cohiba when I was in Jamaica.


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

You have to be careful with rum. I find that it can do the same damage as a Coke when paired with the wrong cigar. Sometimes the sweetness can overpower or mix poorly with certain sticks that merit more rustic drinks. But it can also be a fine treat.

Scotch, red wine, or cognac are always my first choices, but the right drink really depends on the cigar of the evening. I've found smokes that even go well with beer (Dos Equis + OpusX was not too bad). I try to imagine the nuances that I know are in a particular cigar and ask myself, "Would I want to smell/taste [nuance] when drinking [beverage]?"


----------



## Toner (May 20, 2009)

Usually a single malt if i am going to drink. 
I love a good Islay like a laphoig QC or Lagavulin 16


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Templeton Rye goes very well when enjoyed with light to medium bodied spicy leaf. Then again I enjoy it with any and all cigars.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not typically one to drink anything when I smoke. Water if I'm really trying to get a taste of a cigar down, but usually not even that. 

On occasion though, I've had others offer me rum with a cigar and I thought it worked well. Personally I think part of it is psychological.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Wow. I would have thought rum would be more popular with cigars than whisk[e]y, and not for "region of origin" reasons. It just goes well. Rum is one of the great 'higher-spirits' and very much associated with cigars. The U.S. and U.K. are probably the only two places that associate whisk[e]y with cigars at all, really. I'm a huge fan of rum with cigars. Cuban rum with a Cuban cigar...something just clicks (yes, probably just psychologically).


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

I love Baileys with anything with a Conn. Leaf the mildness of the leaf with the creaminess of Baileys super nice. Ive had a good bit of rum with a VSG and loved it and rum with my first Cuban. I prefer white rum with cigars though, dark rums and I just dont mix though.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I love rum...never got into Scotch. 
If I get a taste for whiskey, it'll be Jack Daniel's.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have yet to try a rum that doesn't taste like pure gasoline to me, and whisky(without the e) goes with damn near everything.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

For me, the difference is in cost. If I'm going to spend $100 on a bottle of scotch I don't want the complexity or the nuances to be lost in a cloud of smoke. For $40 Cdn I can get some decent rums that pair nicely with cigars. For $40 I can get blended scotch whisky that gets drowned out by the cigar.

I will say that Bourbon or Jack Daniels Single Barrel would probably pair well with cigars because (partially) of the sweetness.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> I have yet to try a rum that doesn't taste like pure gasoline to me, and whisky(without the e) goes with damn near everything.


Is there anywhere near you that serves shots of upscale rum? If so, some rums that taste fairly refined are...

- Ron Zacapa 23 (burnt sugar)*
- Santa Theresa 1796 (herbaccious)*
- Ron Abuelo 7yr (stewed apples)*
- Appleton 21 (complex)*

* Tasting notes are subjective - YMMV!!!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

There's a really interesting vidio on CA site with Jack Betteridge talking about pairing spirits with cigars.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

JazzCigar said:


> You have to be careful with rum. I find that it can do the same damage as a Coke when paired with the wrong cigar. Sometimes the sweetness can overpower or mix poorly with certain sticks that merit more rustic drinks. But it can also be a fine treat.


A really good point here. If you have a sweet cigar, you may not get much for a pairing with a sweeter rum like El Dorado or a younger Appleton. On the other hand it is possible you could luck out with complementary flavours...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Toner said:


> Usually a single malt if i am going to drink.
> I love a good Islay like a laphoig QC or Lagavulin 16


I know several people who say that smokey malts don't accentuate cigars. I haven't really tried this - what I figure is one is prone to start pairing sticks with beverages that one likes. Does this work for you Toner? Does the combo give birth to new flavours not found in either individually?


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

I cannot do Scotch...never developed the palate for it. However, a good dark rum is heaven. Right now I am loving Ron Barralito 3 Star...and for me its more the cigar messing up the rum than vice versa.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

I like bourbon, scotch, wine or rum with my sticks


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Strong spicy cigars get a pairing of Rye whiskey. Sweet maduros get Zaya 12 yr rum. Something in between will probably get paired with either Old Weller 107 or Old Grandad Bottled in Bond (both bourbons). Really complex or special smokes I'll pair with scotch, but most of my scotches are better off sampled alone :mrgreen:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I enjoyed this subject while I was hitting the Virgin Islands a few months ago. With the mild cigars a nice scotch like Chivas Regal was beautiful. For maduros and their cousins I liked Captain Morgans Private Stock. All of this is generally speaking. Many cigars I would only enjoy in the absence of a drink.


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm just starting to get the whisk(e)y taste. With a cigar, in the summer, to me there is nothing better than out on the back patio with a couple ice cold beers. In the winter I've been drinking Jameson Irish wiskey, I like it, its got a nice smooth flavour and to me it doesn't over power the cigar one bit. It compliments the cigar better.

Scotch I'll usually just try on its own, I've found that I prefer single malts to blends. With the higher price tag I've just bought the one bottle and don't want to buy another until I'm at least halfway done. And only drinking one scotch a week, that could take a long time.

For when I'm smoking my pipes, I don't drink anything other than water. I don't know what it is, but whiskey or beer just seems to accelerate the tongue bite.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I just remembered something and it is important that I post this because it was just that good: Bury the Hatchet Stout Ale from Southern Star Brewery with a maduro. That is a beautiful combination.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't really drink much but whisk(e)y. But with cigars, I usually stick with something that won't compete.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Wild Turkey because Wild Turkey.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

It really depends on the cigar and situation.
If I really want to enjoy the cigar, it is water or seltzer.

If I want the total package at evening, I want bark beer or single malt
with a spicy stick.

A Monty 4/2 goes great with coffee.

I really like this question because it makes me think.......

Never had Rum......

Thanks for asking.........


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

hard choice....i like whiskey better over all i think. but its a close call. i love malibu coconut rum and bacardi 151.....

by the way. if you want a killer mixed drink, try a carribu lou:
151
cocnut rum
pinapple juice

dont rememer the mixture tho, i just kinda know how much to pour in when i do it.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Crown on the rocks is my choice...


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

Remy martin vsop or hennessy is what i drink with my sticks, if i ever did it with scotch it would be glenrothes 1985


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

usually water or beer with a stick. When I drink Rum, it's Cruzan dark with diet Dr. Pepper. Not overly sweet and lets the taste of the rum come through.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> Wow. I would have thought rum would be more popular with cigars than whisk[e]y, and not for "region of origin" reasons. It just goes well. Rum is one of the great 'higher-spirits' and very much associated with cigars. The U.S. and U.K. are probably the only two places that associate whisk[e]y with cigars at all, really. I'm a huge fan of rum with cigars. Cuban rum with a Cuban cigar...something just clicks (yes, probably just psychologically).


this is probably due to history - the US used to be a BIG rum drinking country because of our proximity to the carribean and trade routes, but sometime i think during the 1700s the british started taxing or maybe prohibiting (because of war) the import of molassass; thus the united states starting making whisky.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

For me, nothing goes better with the majority of sticks than Ron Zacapa 23 Year Rum. Either served neat or with a few ice cubes, pure delight! arty:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Strong spicy cigars get a pairing of Rye whiskey. Sweet maduros get Zaya 12 yr rum. Something in between will probably get paired with either Old Weller 107 or Old Grandad Bottled in Bond (both bourbons). Really complex or special smokes I'll pair with scotch, *but most of my scotches are better off sampled alone* :mrgreen:


+ 1 :thumb: My scotches are separate stand alone relaxation refreshments!

I've had rum with cigars and enjoy it quite often. I've tried brandy, whiskey, bourbon and prefer rum (Ron Zacapa specifically). Also,I've enjoyed Crown royal quite a bit with some of my cigars.

I might have to try the Bailey's with a mild conneticut. That sounds good!


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my top shelf rum! Its my drink of choice. I'm very surprised that more of you arent drinking it with cigars as it is obviously a traditional match.

My favorite rum is Matusalem gran reserva 15yr old. I have a collection of fine cognac and single malts but this rum is the best of the lot IMO. I drink it neat over a big shard of ice and a wedge of lime.

Try this for the best refreshing cigar smoking drink that I know of:

Shot of rum
big chunk of ice
3/4 fill with cold soda water
splash of coke
wedge of lime

Havana Club 7 yr old is brilliant with a cuban!


----------



## wood doctor (Mar 12, 2010)

Never been a big rum fan. Can't hardly stand scotch. I prefer Canadian whiskey,(womens whiskey,as a good friends dad used to tell me) Typically Seagrams 7 or Crown Royal if I want to splurge.

That or a good dark beer works just fine.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Whiskey first as Rum tends to give off a flavor that does not mix well with some cigars esp. if they are complex in nature. Rum tends to overpower the tobacco flavor for me. Whiskey enhances the flavor of tobacco in that it's best if it is a single malt Scotch. The pairing of the two is quintessential in that tobacco and barley both aim to remember their roots. Like a Dominican cigar will taste different from an Honduran cigar each region has it's own distinct flavor and profile. Single malt scotch is the same in that it retains its originality from the area where it was made. I prefer Drambuie because of it's unique taste of honey liqueur and "secret" ingredients.


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't do whiskey anymore, makes me too crazy. Myers rum and coke is my drink of choice and some cigars that can hold their own with that: Padron 3000, Nat Sherman Omerta, El Rico Habano torpedo maduro and LFD Chisel.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I have to go with the choice of the pirate. Tortuga lite from the Caymans is not a strong rum at all and could be had by itself on the rocks. I do mix in with coke though as I have sweet tooth. I'm not big on the flavored stuff but the lite is good medicine.
I only drink for medicinal purposes!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

I like both drinks. but when pairing a drink with a cigars my first choice is a good red wine. Haven't found time to try pairing a cigar with a good rum or whiskey.


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Whiskey first as Rum tends to give off a flavor that does not mix well with some cigars esp. if they are complex in nature. Rum tends to overpower the tobacco flavor for me. Whiskey enhances the flavor of tobacco in that it's best if it is a single malt Scotch. The pairing of the two is quintessential in that tobacco and barley both aim to remember their roots. Like a Dominican cigar will taste different from an Honduran cigar each region has it's own distinct flavor and profile. Single malt scotch is the same in that it retains its originality from the area where it was made. I prefer Drambuie because of it's unique taste of honey liqueur and "secret" ingredients.


I have to agree with Gary. Last weekend I had a single malt (Balvenie) and it set off the flavor of my cigar so well I couldn't get enough of either. Gonna be nice this weekend weather wise, so I'm already picking out a cigar to go with my scotch!


----------



## Classico (Aug 2, 2009)

I just love Laphroaig Quarter Cask! The smokiness from that bottle goes to well with a fine smoke. Just a drop of water to help smooth it out.


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

Rum is a great cigar drink, but like people have said, it depends on what you're smoking. A Rum aged in a solera barrel (ie Santa Teresa 1796) goes great with a maduro, but then again Ron Zacapa has bold flavor but a lighter body, lending itself better to a medium bodied corojo or something of that sort. Zaya is rich and spicy so likewise find something rich and spicy. Bourbon is my choice on almost all occasions. There are so many well priced awesome bourbons available made in so many different ways that you can even find a bourbon to match pretty much any cigar... Scotch and cognac are always a well known go to, but what most people don't try is Armagnac. It's perfect for cigars. Try the Delord XO which retails close to $35 and it's awesome.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

I drink rum paired with my cigars all the time - I'm not a big Scotch drinker. Some of my favs have been from ISOM.....


----------



## Masterbrewer (Mar 15, 2010)

Bacardi 8 and tequila are my poisons of choice at the moment.:drinking:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I usually go whiskey, but I will have spiced rum from time to time. Both on the rocks, no mixers. People have told me I'm crazy that I drink it straight, but I just like it.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I prefer Canadian whiskey said:


> That is hilarious!! I always thought of that whiskey being softer in nature and they almost all mix well with 7 up or sprite.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't drink Whiskey, I drink Scotch. Yes, there's a BIG difference. Blends are whiskeys. Single Malts are Scotch.

Avoid Isley malts, such as Laphroaig. They are fantastic, but too smokey/peaty to pair well with tobacco. I tend to prefer The Macallan, or Glen Morange. The Dalmore also works nicely. 

IMO, rums are actually your best bet. I really don't care for rums in general, however, when paired with a cigar, something magical happens. 

A good Cognac can work well with mild/medium cigars, but don't tend to get it with a stronger stick, or maduros.

These guys have put together a great list of both, so no need for me to repeat them. Just avoid cheap, sweet rums. This is what I think Gary was talking about above and they certainly do mask a lot of flavors, particularly sweetness in the tobacco. I try to avoid drinking anything with raw sugars in them, such as sweet tea (mildly sweetened works) or sodas. Stick to fermented, distilled sugars.


----------



## wood doctor (Mar 12, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> That is hilarious!! I always thought of that whiskey being softer in nature and they almost all mix well with 7 up or sprite.


Yea, my buddy's dad always thought he was hilarious too.


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I don't drink Whiskey, I drink Scotch. Yes, there's a BIG difference. Blends are whiskeys. Single Malts are Scotch.
> 
> Avoid Isley malts, such as Laphroaig. They are fantastic, but too smokey/peaty to pair well with tobacco. I tend to prefer The Macallan, or Glen Morange. The Dalmore also works nicely.


I'm going to have to get all nerdy here and clarify something. If you're statement about whiskey is just your general idea of whiskey, then keep on with it, but it's very inaccurate. All Scotch is whiskey, but not all whiskey is scotch. And to get even more technical, Scotch is whisky. Without an E. There's a big difference between Scotch and other whiskies, but its still a whisk(e)y. Blends are several single malts combined to create consistant and often easily approachable product. And even single malts are blended (GASP). Unless a product is labeled as 'single barrel', 99% of whiskeys are created using several barrels to create the desired flavor profile. And, they're also cut down from barrel strength to a desired ABV. And if you'd like, I could go on for hours about chill filtration vs. non chill filtered.

Edit: I have a background in spirits buying.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

piperdown said:


> + 1 :thumb: My scotches are separate stand alone relaxation refreshments!
> 
> I've had rum with cigars and enjoy it quite often. I've tried brandy, whiskey, bourbon and prefer rum (Ron Zacapa specifically). Also,I've enjoyed Crown royal quite a bit with some of my cigars.
> 
> I might have to try the Bailey's with a mild conneticut. That sounds good!


My friend Baileys I think was made for cigars sometimes, Its also nice with crushed ice cubes. What I do is take a puff of the cigar take a sip of the bailey's and try to get a piece of ice, enjoy the combo of both, then chew the little bit of the ice to cleanse the palate, and repeat. Baileys is also nice with mellow maduro's like the Davidoff Maddie, and a Spicy Conn. like a Camacho Or Oliva Conn. ha I feel like a Baileys Rep..


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

drake.c.w. said:


> And if you'd like, I could go on for hours about chill filtration vs. non chill filtered.
> 
> Edit: I have a background in spirits buying.


If you start up on which whiskies have color added and which don't, then we're in trouble.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

+1 :nod:

Rock on!


.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jameson 18 Year


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

drake.c.w. said:


> I'm going to have to get all nerdy here and clarify something. If you're statement about whiskey is just your general idea of whiskey, then keep on with it, but it's very inaccurate. All Scotch is whiskey, but not all whiskey is scotch. And to get even more technical, Scotch is whisky. Without an E. There's a big difference between Scotch and other whiskies, but its still a whisk(e)y. Blends are several single malts combined to create consistant and often easily approachable product. And even single malts are blended (GASP). Unless a product is labeled as 'single barrel', 99% of whiskeys are created using several barrels to create the desired flavor profile. And, they're also cut down from barrel strength to a desired ABV. And if you'd like, I could go on for hours about chill filtration vs. non chill filtered.
> 
> Edit: I have a background in spirits buying.


Holding back... I want to, I want to... I _really _want to... Nah, not worth it.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Holding back... I want to, I want to... I _really _want to... Nah, not worth it.


Oh come on! You know you want to!!!

:martini:


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Holding back... I want to, I want to... I _really _want to... Nah, not worth it.


Peer Pressure! ha. Well to getting back to to the tread here, im unexpirienced In dark liquors. So just a general question without gettin too specific? What's a really gud whiskey and or scotch that youd save for a special occassion ie. slightly expencive but really gud

And whats a rather good Liquor thats averagely priced, thanks


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

bxcarracer said:


> So just a general question without gettin too specific? What's a really gud whiskey and or scotch that youd save for a special occassion ie. slightly expencive but really gud
> 
> And whats a rather good Liquor thats averagely priced, thanks


My impression is that differances are apples & oranges vs. good, better, best. Price point influances what the producer is willing to put in the bottle.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Frodo said:


> My impression is that differances are apples & oranges vs. good, better, best. Price point influances what the producer is willing to put in the bottle.


Ha true, I suppose Im looking for the prestige here. Like say When your smoking a Padron 80th, you know u have a high price,good flavor, special occasion smoke,what the equivalent in the whiskey,scotch world?
Or say a My Father, Davidoff or anything in that super premium price range, a reasonable price, you get watchu pay for, good overall flavor. special occassion cigar or just a treat cigar, again whats the equavalient?
1 more example, say your smoking a Ashton,Oliva,Fuente,Cain,RP that 4-8 dollar sweet spot of a price range where your gettin a reasonable smoke for the money that wont break the bank and could be an everyday cigar,is there anything in the dark liquor world that fits the bill?

Again, Im sorry if this post seems like a total noob question, I dont want to step into the dark liquor world, buy the first thing I see to find out when I come home that I just got a regular ol' macanudo. lol thanks BOTL


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

The whole single malt is better than blends routine is nonsense IMO. I have many singles in my collection and quite a few blends. First time I ever tried Johnny Walker Blue Label i was blown away and always look for those flavours in a scotch. Its brilliant and its a blend. A single malt scotch I would highly recommend is The Balvenie Double Wood.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

A single malt can be a great thing, if it suits your taste profile. A blend can be exactly the same. There is no point making a single malt that is judged to be a great whiskey, gets all the awards and appeals to the 100 richest people in the world. That does NOT make it a better scotch. What makes a whiskey great is it's appeal to YOUR palate. Whatever that bottle may be.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> A single malt can be a great thing, if it suits your taste profile. A blend can be exactly the same. There is no point making a single malt that is judged to be a great whiskey, gets all the awards and appeals to the 100 richest people in the world. That does NOT make it a better scotch. What makes a whiskey great is it's appeal to YOUR palate. Whatever that bottle may be.


What he said.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Whiskey or Scotch myself. Though I have had a friend tell me to try this certain Rum brand, but I can't recall it for the life of me.


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Holding back... I want to, I want to... I _really _want to... Nah, not worth it.


It's totally worth it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

drake.c.w. said:


> It's totally worth it.


LMAO....Poking the bear methinks. oke:


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

bxcarracer said:


> Peer Pressure! ha. Well to getting back to to the tread here, im unexpirienced In dark liquors. So just a general question without gettin too specific? What's a really gud whiskey and or scotch that youd save for a special occassion ie. slightly expencive but really gud
> 
> And whats a rather good Liquor thats averagely priced, thanks


It really depends on what you like. The Islay distilleries produced very peaty smokey whisky. Lagavulin is of note, the 16 year is great and is around $100. Highland malts have a tendency to lack all the peat and smoke but never lack in complexity by any means. A pricey good Highland would be Macallan 18 Year, more expensive than the Lagavulin at around $150 but well worth the investment. There are are tons of options. It's dizzying sometimes. If you're looking for something half the price of the others, Bowmore 12 Year is decent at around $45-50 and has approachable amounts of smoke and peat, and The Balvenie 15 Year is around $60 (a Highland).


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO....Poking the bear methinks. oke:


I'm just very interested in what he think's is worth a rebuttle in what I said before. Everything I said is 100% true. Him saying Scotch isn't whiskey simply goes against conventional knowledge. But I definitely understand that there are Scotch drinkers who truly believe there should be no other whiskey on the planet let alone for good Scotch.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

bxcarracer said:


> Ha true, *I suppose Im looking for the prestige here.* Like say When your smoking a Padron 80th, you know u have a high price,good flavor, special occasion smoke,what the equivalent in the whiskey,scotch world?
> *Or say a My Father, Davidoff or anything in that super premium price range, a reasonable price*, you get watchu pay for, good overall flavor. special occassion cigar or just a treat cigar, *again whats the equava*lient?
> 1 more example, say your smoking a Ashton,Oliva,Fuente,Cain,RP that 4-8 dollar sweet spot of a price range where your gettin a reasonable smoke for the money that wont break the bank and could be an everyday cigar,*is there anything in the dark liquor world that fits the bill?*
> 
> Again, Im sorry if this post seems like a total noob question, *I dont want to step into the dark liquor world, buy the first thing I see to find out when I come home that I just got a regular ol' macanudo*. lol thanks BOTL


OK, I have more than a passing familiarity with Scotch so I'll give this a go, but with a caveat first...

1) I honestly believe the scotch whisky world has dizzying array of flavour profiles. Kinda like cigar brands. Just because something is well recieved, doesn't mean you'll like it. Everyone here can rave about A. Fuente cigars, but I may have tried their lines and not liked them. In the cigar world you have to try a bunch of different cigar lines to find out what you prefer - same in the scotch world I think. In this vein, I would recommnd trying some scotches at your local bar or pub before commiting to buying a bottle unless you have friends over who like scotch and can finish the bottles you don't like.

2) OK - going to give the question about prestige brands my best shot...

Prestige Brands:

- Johnny Walker Blue: Most scotch enthusiests don't like the price point on this but conceed it is good whisky. It is one of the most recognizable scotches out there though. If you want to impress someone this might be a good option. Something that non-enthusiests may recognize.

- Macallan: "the "Rolls Royce" of scotch according to The Edrington Group that owns Macallan. The expressions 18yrs and up tend to go for a broken price point - and not in a good way. That the market supports this price point says loads about how the brand is percieved by the market. This brand is known inside and outside the industry for good quality whisky and a bit of a status symbol (specially at higher ages). Not much out there that has the flavour profile of Macallan - in other words, it's hard to get something else and say "this is like Macallan".

- Ardbeg: recent favourite amongst collectors. Older Ardbegs go for an absolute mint although younger versions are not cheap. Extreme smokey flavour profile. Not well known outside the whisky world - probably not the best for conspicuous consumption.

- Springbank: An enthusiests dram. A small distillery (about 100,00 liters per year output) that makes the spirit a bit hard to get sometimes. Not much of the older stuff around. Very coastal in flavour profile with some smokey notes. Most of this range is sold at a higher price point, but the bottom of the age statements from this brand are priced friendlier than Macallan or Ardbeg. A more "exclusive" feel to this brand as there isn't so much of it about with less awareness in the public eye. Having said that, the enthusiest community does hold it in high regard.

3) For a well-recieved scotch at a friendly price point (subjective here) I would point to Johnny Walker Black. I think this is the second or third selling scotch whisky brand in the world and that popularity says something - even though it is priced in the premium catagory. Very few people have something negative to say about this blend or its price point.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

bxcarracer said:


> ...I dont want to step into the dark liquor world, buy the first thing I see to find out when I come home that I just got a regular ol' macanudo. lol thanks BOTL


This reminds me of an interesting story. I remember a poster on CA "Docberry" who proported to like "Islay" Scotch Whisky and came up with the following query on the board: "my local liqourist knows I like Islay whisky and told me he just got in something new called Bunnahabhain. Does anyone know something about this whisky".

Clearly he liked smoky whiskies and apparently confused smokey with Islay. His next post was the following...

"This must be the Macanudo of Scotches".

Now I happen to have a thing about Bunnahabhain due to the fact that so many enthusiests that I respect and greatly admire think highly of this brand but I could never get anything out of the distillery bottlings. When I started trying independant bottlings I changed my mind - but the flavour profile isn't what I'd call expressive. It's a fairly laid-back malt with subtle flavours to my palate. Is it a "bad" malt? I don't think so. Is it something to recommend to people? Depends what they're looking for.

Apples and oranges to my thinking...


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Frodo said:


> - Ardbeg: recent favourite amongst collectors. Older Ardbegs go for an absolute mint although younger versions are not cheap. Extreme smokey flavour profile. Not well known outside the whisky world - probably not the best for conspicuous consumption.


Ardbeg! Get the Ardbeg! Buy a bottle of Uigeadail, and you won't regret it.

Also great, and very reasonably priced, is Laphroaig 10 year. The thing about Ardbegs and Laphroaigs is that many people consider them "challenging." If you're looking for something to ease you into Scotch, these ain't it. When someone tells me something is "challenging" or "not for beginners," I'm the type of person who goes straight for it. My first "real" cigar was an LFD DL Chisel, and when I recently started getting into Scotch after being a strictly American-whiskey type, I went straight for the Ardbeg and the Laphroaig.

ETA: That said, I'm not a huge fan of pairing any drinks with cigars. I drink Gatorade usually, because it does a good job of cleansing the palate without leaving much of an aftertaste. My opinion is that when I drink whisk(e)y, I want to taste the nuance of its flavor, and when I smoke cigars, same there. I'm not drinking an Islay with a cigar, because so much of an Islay is the peat, and I can't tell if the smoke is coming from the drink or the cigar. To each their own, though.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

drake.c.w. said:


> I'm just very interested in what he think's is worth a rebuttle in what I said before. Everything I said is 100% true. Him saying Scotch isn't whiskey simply goes against conventional knowledge. But I definitely understand that there are Scotch drinkers who truly believe there should be no other whiskey on the planet let alone for good Scotch.


I was wondering too.

About the only thing I found that is incorrect on a very minor level is what makes a blended Scotch whisky. A blend is when one or more single malts are mixed other grain whiskies... like most of the Johnnie Walker line, Red, Black, Blue and Gold label. When you blend just single malts from different distilleries you have what is called a vatted whisky, like Johnnie Walker Green Label. Of course that is getting really picky.


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't see it mentioned here, but Flor de Cana 18 year is a great rum to pair with cigars. It's a little pricey, ranging from $40-$60 per bottle, depending on where you shop. But if you can find it, and it's not too pricey, get it. 

On the cheap side, Captain Morgan's Private Stock is also very nice with cigars. Straight-up for me. But a couple ice cubes in the summer is nice too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

For me its any Cuban Rum like Cuban Cigars it is my preference. As far as whiskey American all the way. Bourbon there is no substitute.:humble:


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> I was wondering too.
> 
> About the only thing I found that is incorrect on a very minor level is what makes a blended Scotch whisky. A blend is when one or more single malts are mixed other grain whiskies... like most of the Johnnie Walker line, Red, Black, Blue and Gold label. When you blend just single malts from different distilleries you have what is called a vatted whisky, like Johnnie Walker Green Label. Of course that is getting really picky.


Although very picky, yes, you are correct sir.


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

Typically its Bourbon or beer for me. Depending on the mood not so much the weather, as I only smoke outside in the warmer months. And good beer, micro brew and such.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

lilwing88 said:


> I didn't see it mentioned here, but Flor de Cana 18 year is a great rum to pair with cigars. It's a little pricey, ranging from $40-$60 per bottle, depending on where you shop. But if you can find it, and it's not too pricey, get it.


Perhaps someone can confirm this for me, but I am under the impression that the 18yr is being phased out in favour of the FDC 21 which is actually a 15yr old. The 21 expression represents 21yr Anniversary of the distillery - or so I've heard. If this is true, the 18yr expression has been discontinued.

I've had a bottle of the 18yr and currently have an unopened bottle of the FdC 21 in my closet. I found the 18yr to be fairly full-bodied and on the sweet side - like a sweeter version of El Dorado. Seems to me this brand would pair well with mid to full-bodied cigars...


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I've never developed a taste for scotch.

I'm more of a bourbon/rum and coke kinda guy... I guess I have a sweet tooth. I've successfully consumed a fair amount both while smoking cigars.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty much any type of whiskey, scotch or bourbon will do for me. I keep all three on hand and drink whatever I'm in the mood for. Macallan's Cask Strength is a favorite for special occasions.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

drake.c.w. said:


> I'm just very interested in what he think's is worth a rebuttle in what I said before. Everything I said is 100% true. Him saying Scotch isn't whiskey simply goes against conventional knowledge. But I definitely understand that there are Scotch drinkers who truly believe there should be no other whiskey on the planet let alone for good Scotch.


Poking the bear, indeed.

What I said, about Scotch being Single Malt, is a very old, well-known, tongue-in-cheek statement (read joke) amongst Scotch drinkers. I first heard it 30years ago and very often since. Risking a personal pissing contest, I would have thought that with your self-proclaimed, "background in spirits", you, of all people, would get this. Of course the Johnnie Walkers and Dewars of the world are Scotches! And yes, everything you stated was 100% true, but the question is, did it _need _stating? I am perfectly aware of the facts you state, as are most Scotch aficionadae. I simply take issue with the tone and tack; telling people something they know, as though they do not. Said another way, Scotch drinkers know this, non-Scotch drinkers don't care.

Perhaps if I'd put it in quotes and added a winkie smiley, it would have been more clear, but I just didn't think it really required dumbing-down. I'm sure you felt compelled to, wax "nerdy", in order to impart what you felt to be necessary wisdom; an earnest effort to be helpful. My bad.


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

I believe my original sentence of, "If you're statement about whiskey is just your general idea of whiskey, then keep on with it" just about hits it on the spot. And if we're quoting things, then don't quote just part of it, because my edit was "background in spirits buying". Considering 'tone and tack' is great idea beacuse I guess I don't understand how replying to a question asking for help with a joke that can be misleading to people helps anyone. Espcially when it could very well be a question from someone new to the game. It's also not a matter of dumbing it down but rather an issue with the medium in which we are communicating. I'm positive if this were a face to face talk your tongue in cheeky-ness would have been recognized ;-) When it comes to the question of whether my statement was needed, I believe it definitely was, considering it wasn't meant to necessarily educate you in any way, but rather the person who started the thread. If you have an issue with people saying things that many people may already know, then maybe an online forum like this isn't a good place for you. (Can you tell me, should I leave the cello on, or off? lol) Like many other people here, I have respect for everyone here as if you folks we neighbors and friends. I meant no disrepect, I simply meant to clarify :happy:

Edit: The reason I asked the quote in the first sentence is because I had a funny feeling you were meaning exactly what it turns out you were.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Coke & Whiskey or scotch (the latter straight-up) Depends on what's around the house. If it's just Jack, I'll likely get the Coke and some ice cubes.

This generally is irrelevant of a cigar. Sometimes I'll mix it up.


----------



## Face of Oblivion (Feb 23, 2010)

Bourbon, neat. If I'm enjoying a cigar, 9 times out of 10 I'm sipping a glass of bourbon with it. 

Blanton's Gold, Four Roses Small Batch, Knob Creek, and Elija Craig 18yr are a few of my favorites.

To enjoy it to the max, I have a few Glencairn Glasses.


----------

